# A few ground rules for the new folks



## evangilder (Feb 23, 2007)

Okay, to avoid any confusion around here, there are a few rules that must be followed:

1. NEVER disparage anyone's service to their country. Call him a putz, tell him he's full of crap, whatever. But insulting anyone's military service will be grounds for immediate banning. There will be no appeal.

2. The administrators and moderators run a fairly tight ship. We do let some banter go on for a bit, but when any one of us tells you to settle down, just do it. Do not pick a fight with any one of them, because they stand pretty united, and you WILL lose.

3. If you have a problem, question or beef, you can PM any one of us for assistance, if it is handled with respect.

4. Disagreements will happen from time to time and some of these debates can get heated. The personal attacks are a sign that your facts or data are weak, or you are not doing a good job at expressing your point of view. This should not turn into insults and personal attacks. Warnings will be issued for infractions.

5. If you decide to start a fight with someone, be prepared to take your licks. This is the World Wide Web, the new "old west" and it can get rough on the web at times. Don't be thin-skinned. We will watch for this kind of activity and do our best to tone it down before it gets out of hand, but mods/admins can not be everywhere, all the time.

*6. There is a no politics rule in place. The reason is that it always leads to personal attacks. Politics in regards to historical aspects is allowed for obvious reasons. What about WW2 is not political? lol*

*Please however refrain from modern political discussion as necessary.*

7. The forum has a policy against selling items in public. We have had instances of scammers in the past. Also, this forum is not making a commission off of any sales. Please use Ebay or other sites for marketing and selling your items.

Please take some time reading through some threads and get a feel for the place. Use the search function to look for threads of interest or if you have a question. There have been a lot of topics discussed here and some of your questions may already be answered. Plus reading through some of the threads will give you a better idea of who the people are and what subjects they know well.


Enjoy, have fun and be respectful. Any questions, feel free to ask.


----------



## lesofprimus (Feb 24, 2007)

Also, as an important first timers notice, if you are having trouble with your new account, send a message to [email protected].... Do not create a new account as it will be noticed by us Moderators.... You are allowed ONE account and one only... Secondary accounts trigger an alert for us.... 

We will ban the second account and issue an infraction against the primary account....


----------



## Micdrow (Feb 24, 2007)

Seem's how this link has been started and lots of people should read it. I want to point out something. I AM NOT A WEB MONITOR!!!!

It seems a few people think I run the technical section. I do not. All though at times I do feel Ive taken over abit. Its run by FlyboyJ and the other monitors. I do help out with uploads for people who cant figure it out and I have uploaded things for other people. 

I do not know what I will post next although something may or may not be in the works. Easiest way is for people to write there question on the message board. I dont mind person questions but comments about people on the web needs to go to the monitors. 

PS I stand 100% by the monitors and yes I am Ex-military!!!!!!!!

Thanks
Micdrow


----------



## evangilder (Feb 24, 2007)

Ignorance of the law is no excuse...


----------



## Micdrow (Feb 24, 2007)

evangilder said:


> Ignorance of the law is no excuse...



Got questions or concerns click here.

http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/showgroups.php


----------



## xX-TFC-Xx (Jun 6, 2007)

AHhhhhhh **** most of tat ****, we should do wat we feel like, ITS A ****EN FREE WORLD.........YEAH FILLED WITH TAXES AND HEAPS OF OTHER ****....the nets to do wat ya want with, not for people to make more rules on


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jun 9, 2007)

DOUGRD said:


> You know folks, I first joined this forum because I thought there was a group of like minded, mature individuals who enjoyed talking about and sharing their knowledge of WW2 aircraft and aviation related subjects but as I sit here and read this particular message I wonder if the qualifications for admittance into this site shouldn't include a mental stability and/or I.Q. test. Perhaps a personality profile would help. You could include questions like "Are you a 25 year old man who likes to put other men in pillows and throw them in the river?" or maybe "Are you a 25 year old who thinks he is a "man" but by his own writings shows that he is lacking one or more of the most fundamental attributes of "manhood" MATURITY and CIVILITY". If you answer "YES" to these questions or had to have someone else explain them to you then you should pursue other endeavors. What do you think folks?


Unfortunately we don't have the technology to weed out the retarded and deranged. We could only deal with these folks as an afterthought so if you ever meet one of these "individuals," feel free to to give them a free lobotomy...


----------



## trackend (Jun 9, 2007)

Morning Joe Just got back from vacation
Interesting thread it was the first one I opened. very funny, nothing like a good moron to set you up for the day
I thought Eric's little guide was very good shame we get the odd nutter but hey I'm still here .


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jun 9, 2007)

trackend said:


> Morning Joe Just got back from vacation
> Interesting thread it was the first one I opened. very funny, nothing like a good moron to set you up for the day
> I thought Eric's little guide was very good shame we get the odd nutter but hey I'm still here .



But trackie you're an institution here! Besides you've won the "Best Avatar" contest 3 years in a row!


----------



## trackend (Jun 9, 2007)

You old smooth talking buzz bomb Joe


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jun 9, 2007)




----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 9, 2007)

WTF was THAT all about gentlemen (xX-TFC-Xx)? Just proves it doesn't it? A wanker is born every minute, use protection......
Hat off to you Mods and Admins .... you're doing a fab job!


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jun 9, 2007)

Thanks Lucky, we try....


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 9, 2007)

FLYBOYJ said:


> .........so if you ever meet one of these "individuals," feel free to to give them a free lobotomy...



Kinda hard when there's NOTHING there isn't it mate?


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 9, 2007)

Credits where credits due mate....8)


----------



## Chopper Cop (Jul 20, 2007)

352 Kills............Ace of Aces!.......... Helicopter pilots if they existed then....would probably do quite well flying fixed wing. Great eye hand.......
New Guy...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 21, 2007)

What the hell did that have to do with this thread?


----------



## wilbur1 (Dec 25, 2007)

DOUGRD said:


> You know folks, I first joined this forum because I thought there was a group of like minded, mature individuals who enjoyed talking about and sharing their knowledge of WW2 aircraft and aviation related subjects but as I sit here and read this particular message I wonder if the qualifications for admittance into this site shouldn't include a mental stability and/or I.Q. test. Perhaps a personality profile would help. You could include questions like "Are you a 25 year old man who likes to put other men in pillows and throw them in the river?" or maybe "Are you a 25 year old who thinks he is a "man" but by his own writings shows that he is lacking one or more of the most fundamental attributes of "manhood" MATURITY and CIVILITY". If you answer "YES" to these questions or had to have someone else explain them to you then you should pursue other endeavors. What do you think folks?


Ive been here for a little bit now and i must say...the admins and moderaters do an ABSOLUTLY incredible job, i'm new to this stuff but being a gearhead i,e, mechanic if it has a nut or a bolt I WILL figure it out, flying rc planes was such a pleasure that i want to fly for real, i quoted this for a reason, this is why im here no idiots no bullshit (sorry guys) but to learn and meet new freinds. dont know if anybody will read this but at least i wrote it Bill.


----------



## Aussie1001 (Dec 25, 2007)

I read it....


----------



## evangilder (Dec 25, 2007)

ditto


----------



## wilbur1 (Dec 25, 2007)

Thanks guys...appreciate that


----------



## DOUGRD (Dec 25, 2007)

I read it too Bill. You're right , the Admins Mods do a really good job of policing the forum. To be quite honest I've looked into other forums but they didn't hold a candle to this one and for that reason this is the only forum that I've joined. HANG WITH THE BEST, FORGET THE REST!!!!


----------



## wilbur1 (Dec 26, 2007)

Yup been there tried that (officer she was not drunk...) just kiddin. Ido stand by what i said keep up the GREAT work guys


----------



## lesofprimus (Dec 26, 2007)

Thx fellas, we do try.... Thats one of the things that makes this board unique, Moderators that care...


----------



## renrich (Dec 26, 2007)

My two cents. Been here almost a year and this a good forum with many good members and very good moderators and administrators. I have enjoyed and learned. Thanks everyone!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 27, 2007)

If Lucky was posting he would have a brown nose right now!


----------



## wilbur1 (Dec 27, 2007)

Thats funny adler


----------



## Njaco (Dec 28, 2007)




----------



## Karl Sitts (Apr 14, 2008)

Wildcat said:


> I'll say, that knob jockey even sent me some dumb arse PM's!


Wildcat, My Grandmother used to say: "never argue with a fool -Sooner or later, people start to wonder which one of you is the fool!"grin... -Karl


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 16, 2008)

Karl Sitts said:


> Wildcat, My Grandmother used to say: "never argue with a fool -Sooner or later, people start to wonder which one of you is the fool!"grin... -Karl



That sounds about right...


----------



## Dragonsinger (Apr 17, 2008)

Flyboy
Is the Arado Ar234 the one you mean by first jet bomber?
Yeah I have a picture and write up but no url to send it from.
Regards
Dragonsinger


----------



## Thorlifter (Apr 17, 2008)

Dragonsinger said:


> Flyboy
> Is the Arado Ar234 the one you mean by first jet bomber?
> Yeah I have a picture and write up but no url to send it from.
> Regards
> Dragonsinger



1st post, wrong thread.


----------



## Dragonsinger (Apr 18, 2008)

True. http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/images/smilies/icon_confused.gif

But I don't know where he made the original quote.
Pointer please.
PS I have now dumped some stuff on photodump but still need to experament to find out how to get it on the board.


----------



## Becca (Apr 18, 2008)

Dragon...MAYBE this is the long way around..the guys might have a better idea..BUT, go to his homepage and click on 'view all posts by..' find the quote and click on what he said..it SHOULD take you to the original. 

**crosses fingers** hope it works..


----------



## parsifal (Apr 18, 2008)

Hi fellas

Ive been here a month and am having a great time. I came here to learn and meet new people, and give some knowledge for anyone who wants to listen. People here are pretty cool. Nothin' fancy to say, just that the "rules" are common sense


----------



## RabidAlien (May 9, 2008)

Hey! Been here a week or two myself, and am LOVIN this place!!! I've read alot of books on the subject (WW2 in general), but there's nuttin that beats flappin yer gums with others of like mind. Rules just go with the territory, and allow, as stated before, maturity and civility to be the norm. I did a stint as a board-cop once, many moons ago, and you guys rock!


----------



## FLYBOYJ (May 9, 2008)

Thanks!!!!!


----------



## pete_madi (Jun 19, 2008)

shows what happens when you dont have the right upbringing,no respect for anything by the sound of it.we had peoplr like him when cb radio first started in aus.peter


----------



## starling (Jun 19, 2008)

please give me in particular time to learn the ways of pasting comments on my posts,lee.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 19, 2008)

What is that you mean starling?


----------



## Redbeard (Sep 27, 2008)

Gentlemen, all the guys in charge of this forum are doing one hell of a job and my hats off to the lot of ya. As for the ASS-HAT with no respect for rules and, it seems life in general, he needs to go away. People like that is a good reason to throw some clorine into the gene pool.

Good job guys, this is a great site.


----------



## ratdog (Sep 27, 2008)

Redbeard said:


> Gentlemen, all the guys in charge of this forum are doing one hell of a job and my hats off to the lot of ya. As for the ASS-HAT with no respect for rules and, it seems life in general, he needs to go away. People like that is a good reason to throw some clorine into the gene pool.
> 
> Good job guys, this is a great site.



hes right and we all know it keep up the good work


----------



## karayarmary1 (Dec 24, 2008)

hi, i am a newbee, will obey the rules!! but has anyone any thing on erich hartmann, ace of aces ?? karayamary1


----------



## lesofprimus (Dec 24, 2008)




----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 24, 2008)




----------



## Njaco (Dec 24, 2008)




----------



## Wurger (Dec 24, 2008)




----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 24, 2008)

Did you step out of the bed on the wrong side this morning Dan??


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 24, 2008)

How long you been here, Lucky. You should know better to ask such a silly question. Les is Les.

All hail the water buffalo.


----------



## lesofprimus (Dec 24, 2008)

*Accepts all bows*


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 24, 2008)




----------



## Thorlifter (Dec 24, 2008)

Bowing to the Minister!


----------



## Burmese Bandit (Dec 25, 2008)

I'm seriously thinking of starting a thread called "You know this guy's a NooB here if..."

(although I suspect the first crack will be taken at yours truly)



But I just LOVED that Bart Simpson sight gag!!!!


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 25, 2008)

How might a Water Buffalo genuflect...

I aint stickin' around to find out.


----------



## Freebird (Dec 26, 2008)

Dragonsinger said:


> Flyboy
> Is the Arado Ar234 the one you mean by first jet bomber?
> Yeah I have a picture and write up but no url to send it from.
> Regards
> Dragonsinger





karayarmary1 said:


> hi, i am a newbee, will obey the rules!! but has anyone any thing on erich hartmann, ace of aces ?? karayamary1





Thorlifter said:


> 1st post, wrong thread.




Yes indeed this is the "rules" thread. 

Perhaps the forum also needs a thread "How to make relevant posts in the correct thread"  

Wasn't Eric Hartman the brother of Mary Hartman {Mary Hartman}?


----------



## Wurger (Dec 31, 2008)




----------



## Bill G. (Jan 26, 2009)

Dear Members:

I have just joined this board. I found it by looking for info on the YB-36.

I have just retired from the MI Army National Guard. Part of my military service was in the Active US Air Force. In 2003 - 2004, my National Guard Company was called to active duty and I served in Iraq. I was in both Baghdad and Mosul during my tour. I am very proud of my military service.

I have been a modeler since 7th Grade. I have built a great many models over the years and have earned a few awards.

I build mostly aircraft and ships in various scales.

I am also a model railroader and model rocketeer. I am also quite a book worm.

I will be happy to answer any questions you have about this newbie to your forum.

And just maybe, I can help answer a question now and then on WWII history and aircraft.

Bill G.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jan 26, 2009)

Bill G. said:


> Dear Members:
> 
> I have just joined this board. I found it by looking for info on the YB-36.
> 
> ...



Welcome Bill....


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 26, 2009)

Sounds like you have some information to spread, Bill. Look in other forums. I hope you are not a "One Post Wonder". Chances? You are.

See ya around.


----------



## Bill G. (Jan 26, 2009)

I really doubt I will be a one post blunder.

See, this is my second!

I will be wandering around the many topics. There seems to be much to explore around these parts.

And if I think I can add something to the topic, I will.

Bill G.


----------



## SoD Stitch (Jan 26, 2009)

lesofprimus said:


> *Accepts all bows*



Rule #1 of the Forum: "Do not piss-off Les."

Rule #2: If you piss-off Les, see Rule #1.


----------



## Njaco (Jan 26, 2009)

Welcome Bill!


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 27, 2009)

Welcome to the family Bill!


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 27, 2009)

Welcome Bill.


----------



## 109ROAMING (Jan 27, 2009)

Welcome Bill


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 27, 2009)

Welcome Bill.


----------



## Wurger (Jan 27, 2009)

Hello Bill.


----------



## Bill G. (Jan 27, 2009)

To All:

Thanks for the WELCOME!

I am starting to explore the great many things on this forum.

I feel a bit like when I got activated in the Guard. I didn't know what was ahead. I also knew that to be able to come home and hang the Beret up with honor, the road led through Baghdad.

So much to explore here. I am just having fun going into areas that catch me eye. So you will have a hard time keeping up with my random wanderings.

Bill G.


----------



## CPTG (Mar 20, 2009)

Everyone Prides themselves on knowing of, or arguing for, the 'Best Aircraft' of WWII. What about the WORST Aircrafts of WWII? Here are my choices:

*HORRID DESIGN:* Tie: UNITED STATES of America Curtis SO3C'Sea Mew' Float plane (so bad it was replaced in production with the SOS Seagul Biplane it superceeded) and the Brewster Buccaneer (so bad, the British would scrap it on the docks for parts and then melt it for the metal. Runner Ups (tie) ME 210 Germany (worst flying characteristic ever built) and VL Myrski Finland (so bad,the first three prototypes disintergrated in mid flight. All scrapped in 1945-7. MIG-1 Poor armament (1# 12.7mm 2" 7.62mm) and poor low level performance did it in. 

*Wretched Reliability:* Heinkel He 177 "Flying Coffin" Germany (it's wretched Daimler-Benz DB 606 engines did it in) Runner Ups Lockheed C-69 Constellation USAAF(it's wretched P/W R-3350 engines grounded the entire fleet in 1944) Bloch 151/152 FR (All delivered 151/152 in 1939 declared 'unfit for service')Lockheed P-38H Lightning (engine cooling/detonation problems=more were lost due to engine seizures than combat loss!!!)

*Operationally (i.e. "A sitting duck") * Morane Sauliner MS 406. France 175Kills vrs 400 Killed says it all!!! Fairey Battle GB(60% group losses in France were typical) Vought SB2U Vindicator USA. 100% loss rate when used in France; 60% loss rate (0r more) when used by USN in Battle of Midway. MIG-1, MIG-3 CCCP (near worthless armament 1#12.7mm/2# 7.62mm guns) and low level performance meant it was a deathtrap for the soviet pilots who flew it.

*TOO OLD TO FIGHT, but did* Amoit 143M France (1928) Boeing P-26 USA in Phillipine service (1930) Polikarpov U-2/Po-2 MULE CCCP (1927) Fiat CR32 Italy (1933)


----------



## CPTG (Mar 20, 2009)

Everyone Prides themselves on knowing of, or arguing for, the 'Best Aircraft' of WWII. What about the WORST Aircrafts of WWII? Here are my choices:

*HORRID DESIGN:* Tie: UNITED STATES of America Curtis SO3C 'Sea Mew' Float plane (so bad it was replaced in production with the SOS Seagul Biplane it superceeded) and the Brewster Buccaneer (so bad, the British would scrap it on the docks for parts and then melt it for the metal. Runner Ups (tie) ME 210 Germany (worst flying characteristic ever built) and VL Myrski Finland (so bad,the first three prototypes disintergrated in mid flight. All scrapped in 1945-7. MIG-1 Poor armament (1# 12.7mm 2" 7.62mm) and poor low level performance did it in. 

*Wretched Reliability:* Heinkel He 177 "Flying Coffin" Germany (it's wretched Daimler-Benz DB 606 engines did it in) Runner Ups Lockheed C-69 Constellation USAAF(it's wretched P/W R-3350 engines grounded the entire fleet in 1944) Bloch 151/152 FR (All delivered 151/152 in 1939 declared 'unfit for service')Lockheed P-38H Lightning (engine cooling/detonation problems=more were lost due to engine seizures than combat loss!!!)

*Operationally (i.e. "A sitting duck") * Morane Sauliner MS 406. France 175Kills vrs 400 Killed says it all!!! Fairey Battle GB(60% group losses in France were typical) Vought SB2U Vindicator USA. 100% loss rate when used in France; 60% loss rate (0r more) when used by USN in Battle of Midway. MIG-1, MIG-3 CCCP (near worthless armament 1#12.7mm/2# 7.62mm guns) and low level performance meant it was a deathtrap for the soviet pilots who flew it.

*TOO OLD TO FIGHT, but did* Amoit 143M France (1928) Boeing P-26 USA in Phillipine service (1930) Polikarpov U-2/Po-2 MULE CCCP (1927) Fiat CR32 Italy (1933)


----------



## CPTG (Mar 20, 2009)

Everyone Prides themselves on knowing of, or arguing for, the 'Best Aircraft' of WWII. What about the WORST Aircrafts of WWII? Here are my choices:

*HORRID DESIGN:* Tie: UNITED STATES of America Curtis SO3C'Sea Mew' Float plane (so bad it was replaced in production with the SOS Seagul Biplane it superceeded) and the Brewster Buccaneer (so bad, the British would scrap it on the docks for parts and then melt it for the metal. Runner Ups (tie) ME 210 Germany (worst flying characteristic ever built) and VL Myrski Finland (so bad,the first three prototypes disintergrated in mid flight. All scrapped in 1945-7. MIG-1 Poor armament (1# 12.7mm 2" 7.62mm) and poor low level performance did it in. 

*Wretched Reliability:* Heinkel He 177 "Flying Coffin" Germany (it's wretched Daimler-Benz DB 606 engines did it in) Runner Ups Lockheed C-69 Constellation USAAF(it's wretched P/W R-3350 engines grounded the entire fleet in 1944) Bloch 151/152 FR (All delivered 151/152 in 1939 declared 'unfit for service')Lockheed P-38H Lightning (engine cooling/detonation problems=more were lost due to engine seizures than combat loss!!!)

*Operationally (i.e. "A sitting duck") * Morane Sauliner MS 406. France 175Kills vrs 400 Killed says it all!!! Fairey Battle GB(60% group losses in France were typical) Vought SB2U Vindicator USA. 100% loss rate when used in France; 60% loss rate (0r more) when used by USN in Battle of Midway. MIG-1, MIG-3 CCCP (near worthless armament 1#12.7mm/2# 7.62mm guns) and low level performance meant it was a deathtrap for the soviet pilots who flew it.

*TOO OLD TO FIGHT, but did* Amoit 143M France (1928) Boeing P-26 USA in Phillipine service (1930) Polikarpov U-2/Po-2 MULE CCCP (1927) Fiat CR32 Italy (1933)

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Njaco (Mar 20, 2009)

Somebody didn't read the rules - or read any threads first.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 21, 2009)

Wrong thread buddy!


----------



## evangilder (Mar 21, 2009)

And after three posts, you have made your point...


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 21, 2009)

I'm confused   

What is your point?


----------



## Freebird (Mar 21, 2009)

Gnomey said:


> I'm confused
> 
> What is your point?




I will not post in the wrong thread without checking first.

I will not repeat myself.

I will not repeat myself

I will not repeat myself again!


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Mar 21, 2009)

CPTG: meatball of the week.


----------



## evangilder (Mar 22, 2009)

Nah, he didn't want to be a one post wonder, so he posted the same thing three times.


----------



## Freebird (Mar 22, 2009)

Actually it was a good 1st post.

I'm just wondering why it was posted in the "rules" thread....
3 times.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Freebird (Mar 22, 2009)

CPTG, if your out there, you made a pretty interesting post, you just put it in the wrong place. 


Kidding aside,
Try reading up on the posting guidelines, and perhaps start a thread here to introduce yourself, like these other folks did. 



> New here and looking around
> acid_mojojojo 03-19-2009
> 
> Greetings!
> ...



If you have questions feel free.

{And don't mess with Les!}


----------



## Thorlifter (Mar 22, 2009)

Welcome to the site CTPG. Do a post introducing yourself.


----------



## ME739 (Mar 28, 2009)

Geez, just joined up and this is the first thread I read !!! why did i join here?


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Mar 28, 2009)

ME739 said:


> Geez, just joined up and this is the first thread I read !!! why did i join here?



I don't know but you could leave if you'd like!


----------



## Njaco (Mar 28, 2009)

Why is this thread such a goober magnet?


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 29, 2009)




----------



## Thorlifter (Mar 29, 2009)




----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 29, 2009)

I thought that the "Breaking News" thread would be more of a magnet, maybe I'm wrong.....


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 29, 2009)




----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 29, 2009)

ME739 said:


> Geez, just joined up and this is the first thread I read !!! why did i join here?



If you do not like the rules, then leave. No one here will shed a tear for you.

If you wish to play by the rules like the rest of us, then welcome and enjoy the forum.

The choice is up to you.


----------



## Marcel (Mar 29, 2009)

ME739 said:


> Geez, just joined up and this is the first thread I read !!! why did i join here?



Because of my charming personality of course


----------



## Thorlifter (Mar 29, 2009)

That's it Marcel. You nailed the reason right there.


----------



## Marcel (Mar 29, 2009)

I knew it !!!


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 29, 2009)

It's is that crazy Dutchness that just keeps them coming back for more


----------



## ccheese (Mar 29, 2009)

Now, dear hearts, there is a new word... "Dutchness". Let's go back to
Marcel's charming personality.... it sounds reasonable...

Charles


----------



## Freebird (Mar 30, 2009)

ME739 said:


> Geez, just joined up and this is the first thread I read !!! why did i join here?



Hopefully you joined because you have an interest in aircraft.

Welcome to the forum!

This thread is to let new folks know what some of the rules are, although it's been hijacked in a few places.

I think most of the original post was pretty straightforward: don't get into flame wars, don't pick a fight with the Mods, be respectful, don't insult people.

Makes sense?



DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> If you wish to play by the rules like the rest of us, then welcome and enjoy the forum.



The rules are fairly simple common-sense. 

Here was the original post about rules forum behavior.



evangilder said:


> Okay, to avoid any confusion around here, there are a few rules that must be followed:
> 
> 1. NEVER disparage anyone's service to their country. Call him a putz, tell him he's full of crap, whatever. But insulting anyone's military service will be grounds for immediate banning. There will be no appeal.
> 
> ...


----------



## Val (Mar 31, 2009)

Hello, I am new to your forum and am delighted to have found you. My dad flew Liberators over Burma with the RAF during WWII. He was the pilot. Sadly, he is no longer with us, but I have so many unanswered questions. Recently, I read that a pilot had to fly with his window open so that if the windscreen was obscured, he could put his head out to see where he was going? My dad never said anything about that other than it could be very cold. Is it true?


----------



## Thorlifter (Mar 31, 2009)

Welcome Val. That would tend to make sence, especially if the windshield was obscured. Doubtful at 20,000 feet, but on approach, I can see that.


----------



## Val (Mar 31, 2009)

Thanks, Thorlifter. Yes, I could see it on approach or maybe taking off. In this novel, the pilot said having the window open was why he lost a finger to frostbite. I thought it was a bit over the top.

Reactions: Useful Useful:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## mikamee14 (Apr 8, 2009)

Calm it down people!


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Apr 8, 2009)

mikamee14 said:


> Calm it down people!



? That doesn' make a lot of sense.


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 9, 2009)

We have a mentally deficient member in the room...


----------



## lesofprimus (Apr 9, 2009)

Calm what down???


----------



## evangilder (Apr 9, 2009)

Let me give you a little netiquette lesson, mikamee14. You don't come into a well established forum and tell other people to calm down with the small number of posts you have. Do some reading and catch up on who everyone is. Read an entire thread if there are multiple pages before replying as the subject will ebb and flow as conversations do.


----------



## HerrKaleut (Jun 2, 2009)

Hi Val, just seen your q. about cold. At high altitudes one could easily loose a finger to frostbite, after all it was possible to get stuck to the metal if you touched it with bare skin.


----------



## Stitch (Jun 3, 2009)

mikamee14 said:


> Calm it down people!



Ummmmmm . . . . I don't get it . . . . .


----------



## Burmese Bandit (Jun 3, 2009)

_Calm it down people! _


Now _that _is worth of a "what the puck???"


----------



## Passchendaele Baby (Jun 17, 2009)

Hi. I'm Jess, and new...
Glad to see your enforcing your rules - quite alot of places dont give a rats, if I could help with anything, just PM me


----------



## beaupower32 (Jun 17, 2009)

mikamee14 said:


> Calm it down people!




lol, I guess we are getting to roudy in here.


----------



## bob3170 (Dec 4, 2009)

Hi all,

New here, as of yesterday, of course just like a typical male of the species, I'm reading the "instructions" today.

Funny, I didn't see any rules that amounted to any more than good ole' common sense and courtesy. Looks like the Mods do a bang up job of keeping things from getting out of control, unlike some other forums I've been on.

I have built models off and on for well over 35 years, my interests seem to run the gambit from model railroading to RC cars and aircraft, although not all at the same time. Right now I'm in another of my WW2 aircraft phases, which seems to be what I always gravitate back too. I guess I get that from my late father who grew up in the forties, and was interested in aviation of the period. (What I wouldn't do to have his collection of Air Trails and Model Airplane News magazines from then.)


----------



## evangilder (Dec 4, 2009)

Yep, they are pretty much just common sense. However, we have had some folks who don't have any sense, so we try and make it obvious.  Welcome aboard.


----------



## vinnye (Dec 28, 2009)

Hi - just stumbled accross your site following a link from somewhere else. i am pleased that you have RULES - that is what allows us to know what is and isn't acceptable. Common sense and manners it woul seem to be(i know somone else has said the same).
I am interested in WWII Warbirds / Tanks / ships.
I also enjoy riding motorcycles and flyfishing as well as claypigeon shooting.
I hope to around regularly, and for a long time.)


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 28, 2009)

Welcome and thanks for your comments.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 28, 2009)

Welcome aboard vinnye.


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 28, 2009)

Welcome, Vinnie.


----------



## Airframes (Dec 28, 2009)

Hello and welcome Vinnie.


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Dec 30, 2009)

Welcome to the forum Vinnye. 8)


Wheels


----------



## Crimea_River (Dec 30, 2009)




----------



## seattlefw190 (Dec 30, 2009)

hey guys , im jon, and i currently restore the old dehavilund beavs @ kenmore air, been there a while


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 31, 2009)

Welcome to the family mate!


----------



## dennis420b (Jun 25, 2010)

new to the site. have got info from it for awhile now, but just now registered. thank you for the rules and tips. i will try not to be too much of a nuisance, i am an amateur compared to you all. thanks in advance for putting up with this noob.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 25, 2010)

Welcome aboard Dennis, I was just in your neck of the woods this past weekend at Elephant Rocks.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 26, 2010)

Welcome Dennis..


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 27, 2010)

What!? No rules for the _old_ folks!?

Party time!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jun 27, 2010)

Your not fixin to get banned are you Jan?


----------



## Gzuz (Aug 11, 2010)

I really like rule #1...


----------



## Freebird (Aug 11, 2010)

Lucky13 said:


> What!? No rules for the _old_ folks!?
> 
> Party time!



How about rule #6 - Do not post SPAM on the " Spammers take note" thread.... 

http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/announcements/spammers-take-note-6177-2.html


----------



## c4willy (Apr 17, 2011)

Simple rule of thumb..... your place ..... your rules......it's that simple


----------



## parsifal (Apr 18, 2011)

Hi guys, especially all the noobies that seem to be getting hung up on 'the rules". The rules are ther to stop people from being so disrespectdul and downright stupid that put everybody else off paricipating. its about the same as having a rule that says no farting in the bed. We are all in the same bed here, so if you have an urge of nature, go some place private.

That does not stop spirited discussion even arguments, from occurring. its just a simple matter of respect for christ sake


----------



## evangilder (Apr 19, 2011)

And for the record, I do fart in bed. Just ask my wife.


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 19, 2011)

I think I will get out of that collective bed and stand in the corner for a few moments....


----------



## parsifal (Apr 19, 2011)

evangilder said:


> And for the record, I do fart in bed. Just ask my wife.


 
Dont tell my wife but so do i ....she thinks its that i havent wahed the dog.....


----------



## Crimea_River (Apr 19, 2011)

So does my wife. It's a happy marriage.


----------



## mikewint (Apr 19, 2011)

Personally, I occasionally pass a small amount of practically orderless gas, outside and downwind from all human habitation


----------



## J dog (Dec 22, 2012)

HaHaHa that picture is hilarious but yes as I am new I will follow the rules and will respect others.


----------



## parsifal (Dec 24, 2012)

Havent been on this thread for a couple of months now, but christ it got funny


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 24, 2012)

I try to keep as many of mine in, to let them mature, to the right vintage so to speak, before I, if possible, set them free in any elevator/lift, which, I've been told, is wrong on so many levels...


----------



## mikewint (Dec 24, 2012)

Does anyone know why flatulence has an odure


----------



## meatloaf109 (Dec 24, 2012)

Because it would only be half as much fun!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Dec 24, 2012)




----------



## GrauGeist (Dec 24, 2012)

Lucky13 said:


> I try to keep as many of mine in, to let them mature, to the right vintage so to speak, before I, if possible, set them free in any elevator/lift, which, I've been told, is wrong on so many levels...


Try the freezer section of your local supermarket sometime...just glide on down about halfway...ease that rascal on out as discreetly as possible and move gently to the end of the aisle and make like you're looking at the label of the frozen fishsticks...it is known to create confusion, and extreme distrust among the fellow shoppers.

Not saying I have ever done it, you know.



mikewint said:


> Does anyone know why flatulence has an odure


Because your nose is being assaulted by scores of poop molecules as they lodge in and violate your olfactory nerves (and in some cases killing them with extreme prejudice)?


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 25, 2012)

What he said!


----------



## Njaco (Dec 25, 2012)

Its the holidays and we're talking about colon coughs!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Dec 25, 2012)

Go figure.


----------



## meatloaf109 (Dec 25, 2012)

When I was a kid, my Dad used to say, "I hear Santa on the roof!", and then let rip with a big one!
That was his idea of classic humor.
I sure miss the old boy.


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 25, 2012)

Miss my grandparents and their sense of humour, could have me laughing for days afterwards! Great folks so they were!


----------



## mikewint (Dec 25, 2012)

Nope, your all wrong so here's your Christmas present: It is so the deaf can enjoy them too!


----------



## meatloaf109 (Dec 25, 2012)

Good one!


----------



## Njaco (Dec 25, 2012)

mikewint said:


> Nope, your all wrong so here's your Christmas present: It is so the deaf can enjoy them too!



Reminds me of Helen Keller's favorite color......... corduroy.


----------



## meatloaf109 (Dec 25, 2012)

Hellen Keller jokes,....
Why can't H. K. drive? Because She's a woman.
Why is H.K.'s leg wet? Because her dog was blind also.
What did H.K. get for Christmas? Polio. She had everything else.
What was H.K.'s dog's name? Hunngrhhplfgh.
And the vulgar ones,.....
O.k., I'll stop!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 26, 2012)

Please do..


----------



## mikewint (Dec 27, 2012)

Paul Shame, Shame, double Shame


----------



## meatloaf109 (Dec 27, 2012)

Chris started it!
I like the dog's name one the best.


----------



## Njaco (Dec 27, 2012)

did not


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 27, 2012)

LMAO


----------



## N4521U (Dec 28, 2012)

There were a lot of reindeer galloping across my roof when my kids were small.
It was the "dad's awake" alarm!


----------



## Hansie Bloeckmann (Aug 20, 2014)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> Good rule listing there. Now it is set in stone. People better read it.


 The Eagle has Landed. Great book about a WW11 German Schirmfalljaeger Gruppen and their special ops. plan to kidnap Winston Churchill from a NW remote marsh area in England in Nov. 1943 (Month and year I was born)--

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## N4521U (Aug 20, 2014)

?


----------



## flop123 (Aug 27, 2014)

I AGREE


----------



## TheArtOfFlight (Dec 20, 2016)

Hi everyone. I have been wanting to join a ww2 forum for quite some time and discuss a few myths & legends about certain aircraft and events. Apparently i am not permitted to comment or use some features of this site because of "insufficient privileges" I was just wondering how one is able to obtain sufficient privileges....?

I also noted some threads are no longer open to reply. Such as the myths and legends thread that would very much appeal to me. Is it possible for me to create my own thread or start a friendly debate on such matters....?

Would appreciate any advice or good will and thank you to all


----------



## GrauGeist (Dec 20, 2016)

Welcome to the forums!

The reason for "insufficient privileges" is to prevent spammers and spambots. It'll take a little time before full privileges,

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 20, 2016)

Welcome to the site Mate.

And I agree with GG's post above. It seems that your problem is caused by the system because you just joined. You may try to start a thread with the short introduction of yourself in order to check if you can post a thread there. Because you was able to send a post here , the creating of the thread shouldn't be a trouble.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## TheArtOfFlight (Dec 20, 2016)

GrauGeist said:


> Welcome to the forums!
> 
> The reason for "insufficient privileges" is to prevent spammers and spambots. It'll take a little time before full privileges,



Understood. Thank you very much


----------



## TheArtOfFlight (Dec 20, 2016)

Wurger said:


> Welcome to the site Mate.
> 
> And I agree with GG's post above. It seems that your problem is caused by the system because you just joined. You may try to start a thread with the short introduction of yourself in order to check if you can post a thread there. Because you was able to send a post here , the creating of the thread shouldn't be a trouble.



Yes i think i got the hang of it now. Thank you very much for the kind welcome. I look forward to making new friends and hopefully sharing thoughts/ideas. I have a huge passion for ww1/ww2 aircraft and have researched the subject quite extensively. Im hoping to share and bring light to some of the myths and misconceptions that have continued to be quoted as truth in books, film and popular culture. All in a friendly and informative manner of course.

Thanks once again...


----------



## Wurger (Dec 20, 2016)

Good Luck!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Thorlifter (Dec 20, 2016)

Welcome to the nuthouse. We have a few threads here already about myths and legends. Feel free to join them or start your own. It's all good!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 20, 2016)

Welcome aboard!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Dec 20, 2016)

Welcome from the land of the Hippocroccofrog - looking forward to your input.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 20, 2016)

Where the heck is Meatloaf109????


----------



## TheArtOfFlight (Dec 21, 2016)

Big thank you to everyone for the kind welcome!

Just a thought.........is there, or has anyone thought about starting a thread about aircraft nose art on the forums?


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 21, 2016)

Welcome to our dysfunctional family.

You can try the forum search option in the upper right corner.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## TheArtOfFlight (Dec 21, 2016)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> Welcome to our dysfunctional family.
> 
> You can try the forum search option in the upper right corner.


Thank you


----------



## Thorlifter (Dec 21, 2016)

TheArtOfFlight said:


> Big thank you to everyone for the kind welcome!
> 
> Just a thought.........is there, or has anyone thought about starting a thread about aircraft nose art on the forums?



Yep!!!

EAA Museum nose art display
Bum's Rush Crew and Nose Art | WW2Aircraft.net Forums
SBD Dauntless Patches and Nose Art
Mitchell's Nose Arts

.....just to name a few

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 21, 2016)




----------



## fubar57 (Dec 21, 2016)

Welcome to the forum. I'm in charge of collecting the monthly fees. I'll send you the bill later

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Thorlifter (Dec 21, 2016)

Geo,

If you're missing my December payment, it's in the mail....or my dog ate it. It's one or the other, I just can't remember.


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 26, 2016)

Er....me too...hang on I don't have a dog...so it's gotta be in the mail...


----------



## Kai Stemm (Dec 26, 2016)

Er.... I think I ate it... or did my dog... (cue dramatic music)


----------



## Robert Porter (Jan 24, 2017)

Wait! What! Jan said HE collected the monthly dues?!?!?


----------



## GrauGeist (Jan 25, 2017)

Robert Porter said:


> Wait! What! Jan said HE collected the monthly dues?!?!?


And you believed Jan???

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 24, 2017)

Bump 

Please refresh the ground rules on page 1.


----------



## Mike Detrick (Mar 24, 2017)

Glad i found this page..brand new to the group, salute all! How the heck do i start a thread, Prost!


----------



## Robert Porter (Mar 24, 2017)

Pick the forum that your thread applies to, then there is Post New Thread button that will be visible. Welcome aboard!


----------



## Mike Detrick (Mar 24, 2017)

Robert Porter said:


> Pick the forum that your thread applies to, then there is Post New Thread button that will be visible. Welcome aboard!



Thank you sir, very glad to be here! Goggled a question about Ponys and 190s...took me to a thread from this group. Was blown away with the detail and knowledge i saw. Basically someone detailed a day in history listing US FG units, strength disposition and LW units etc. :-]


----------



## Robert Porter (Mar 24, 2017)

There is a lot of expertise here and it is pretty much available for the asking. It's a great group of folks I am sure you will enjoy it!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## mikewint (Mar 25, 2017)

And the Administrators and Mods keep everything functioning smoothly...

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Robert Porter (Mar 25, 2017)

Hey where did you get the picture of my AV club from high school. We were all singing "Were going to the zoo" when that was taken!


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 27, 2017)




----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 12, 2017)

Bump for the 2nd time in less than 2 months...

Please read #6 in the original post. This is the last time it will be brought up. Everyone has had plenty of times to review it.

Thanks...


----------



## special ed (Oct 8, 2018)

Just discovered the rules. I went back to first post and printout to put up near computer. Please forgive any previous indicretions. I seldom laugh out loud but I had to get more coffee and paper towels because of this thread.


----------



## SaparotRob (Apr 18, 2020)

Guess I should have found and read this thread before I first posted. Oops. 
I see the last post on this was October 2018. Anyone else here?


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Apr 19, 2020)

SaparotRob said:


> Guess I should have found and read this thread before I first posted. Oops.
> I see the last post on this was October 2018. Anyone else here?


You good - carry on!


----------



## SaparotRob (Apr 19, 2020)

FLYBOYJ said:


> You good - carry on!


Thanks!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------

